

Samsung Galaxy S3 outsells iPhone 5 in UK, say new figures - uladzislau
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-s3-outsells-iphone-5-in-uk-say-new-figures-50009353/

======
glenra
A more accurate headline: "Apple fails to make enough iPhones to meet first-
week demand in UK."

The iPhone 5 is extremely supply constrained at the moment so how many were
sold in the UK last month would depend on how many units Apple _chose_ to
allocate to that market during that very brief initial period. Which might
well have been a small number, but the number is arbitrary and not much of a
reflection of demand for the phone. (Note that if they had sold more in the
UK, they would have had to sell fewer somewhere else and you could write this
same article about that other location instead).

~~~
Osiris
The number will be meaningless until Apple gets to a point that supply is
equal to demand. Either that or they should hire a polling company to poll
1,000 people to find out which phone they'd prefer.

While I'm not an Apple fan, the Android ecosystem and manufacturers still have
a long way to go to compete at the same level as Apple. It's still like PCs
vs. Macs out there (though getting better).

------
sami36
Apple doesn't share its sales figures with any third party. misleading
linkbait

~~~
dvhh
As much as I would put the link as bait, how would we know about the 5 million
iphone if Apple doesn't share its sales figures ?

~~~
pooriaazimi
I think your parent meant "sales figure in a specific country". The 5 million
thing was worldwide (or, at least, the handful of countries that offered
preordering), so we don't know how many iPhones were sold in the uk.

------
hybrid11
Misleading title, iPhone 5 went on sale half way through the September.

~~~
seabee
And sold out in many places, too, so demand can't be measured by sales.

------
sosuke
uSwitch looks at UK's most popular mobile phones "ranked by deal popularity
and sales" <http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/mobile_tracker/>

Just what does that mean? It doesn't seem those charts are backed up by number
of devices sold, I see no count listed.

~~~
arn
_Statistics are derived from uSwitch.com, plus our network of mobile phone
comparison partners._

Seems like its based on affiliate revenue and # of pageviews of the deals.
uSwitch is a deals-comparison site.

------
zahaggis
"Comparison site uSwitch says the S3 outsold the iPhone on deals from British
phone networks in September"

"Although the iPhone went on sale in shops on 21 September"

<sigh>

"... but the figures don't include any phones sold SIM-free."

And therefore also doesn't count orders placed directly on the Apple website.
Everyone I know personally who ordered an iPhone chose this route.

------
albumedia
ammm...but the iPhone 5 was released on september 21. How can you even
compare?

~~~
Blara
How to compare? how many of phone X was sold in its first week and how many of
phone Y was sold in its first week. Pretty simple. I'm not sure what the
article has for numbers as I go by what I want when I buy a phone (or anything
really) and not how many have been sold...

~~~
lostlogin
That's the point being made, there doesn't appear to be a source that allows
any sort of comparison - how may of X or Y were sold? The article gives
neither.

------
dannyr
The reason is because people are waiting for the IPhone 5S.

(I know the figures may not be accurate so this is just for laughs.)

